
Delicious.com is del.icio.us again - kuratowsky
http://del.icio.us/
======
HoopleHead
Delicious is still a thing? Who knew! I thought everybody had abandoned it
long ago. Like many others, I went to [http://pinboard.in](http://pinboard.in)
when Delicious became terminally crap.

Ironically, switching to the .com domain was one of the few sensible decisions
they made in later years. I could never remember where the first dot went in
the .us one.

~~~
Turing_Machine
"Like many others, I went to [http://pinboard.in](http://pinboard.in) when
Delicious became terminally crap."

You really have to wonder what's up with Yahoo that they essentially destroy
everything they buy.

Certainly there are horror stories about Google, Amazon, Facebook, etc. buying
stuff and wrecking it, but they also have success stories. It seems that
crash-and-burn is the norm for Yahoo (also Oracle).

There are probably some management lessons to be learned by studying what's
different about the acquisition strategies of these companies.

------
sebsauvage
I was SO fed up with all the bullshit and problems at delicious (and so
dispointed by alternatives like Diigo) that I wrote my own, Shaarli.

Never again I'm going to trust another service for storing and sharing my
links.

------
Jerry2
I guess they're ready to sell off delicious.com domain. They're probably gonna
kill the rest of the site at some point.

I was a delicious user for 5+ years. Last update (single page JS app) worked
well and I had no complaints. Now they've gone back to the old design because
it uses less resources or something. Too bad nothing with it works well.
Bookmarklet is unusable and the site itself looks like it came from 2005.

I'm so glad they came back up so I can export my bookmarks and move elsewhere.
After being down for a week and being unusable for close to a month, I've had
enough of them. Their new management killed the site.

------
daurnimator
invalid tls certs everywhere.

